# Aponogeton madagascariensis



## Natalia (Sep 15, 2008)

There is an interesting article about the Aponogeton madagascariensis in the last issue of TFH. For unknown reason this plant is difficult to maintain long-term in aquarium and the author suggests to treat it as an "annual' plant, that is enjoy while it grows and replace when it dies. I am curious if any of you have the plant and what is your experience with it.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I've had mine for about 1.5 years now. I have stuck fert tabs under it. After reading many articles, some have suggested that it dies down due to lack of nutrients to keep it going. They suggested fert tabs under it. So far it's worked for me. 

There's a lot of conflicting info out there regarding it's "rest" periods. Some say it has to go dormant, remove the bulb from the tank, let it dry out, then begin again.... All I know is that before the root tabs it would eventually die out for me. So far so good....


----------



## Natalia (Sep 15, 2008)

TexGal,

Thanks for info. Very incouraging, I am thinking to try one some day.


----------



## tranr (May 20, 2009)

Thanks, TexGal. That is very encouraging news. I also saw the same article that Natalia mentioned and was quite disheartened by it.


----------



## dwFISH (Mar 23, 2007)

I had my plant for about 3 years, it goes into a resting stage, but what I found is that it makes little plants come out and the mother plant will lose it's leaves and rest, while it is resting the little plants are now becoming sister plants, all I do is pop them off and replant them around the main bulb. after I pop off the little plants the main bulb starts growing again.

Has anyone ever got seeds, if so how did you do it.


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

dwFISH said:


> I had my plant for about 3 years, it goes into a resting stage, but what I found is that it makes little plants come out and the mother plant will lose it's leaves and rest, while it is resting the little plants are now becoming sister plants, all I do is pop them off and replant them around the main bulb. after I pop off the little plants the main bulb starts growing again.
> 
> Has anyone ever got seeds, if so how did you do it.


I've never kept this plant, but from what I know about bulb plant reproduction is to wait until they flower (if they do), get a brush and collect pollen from all the different flowers and just touch a different flower..this will pollinate any flower that needs pollinating...you need to be very careful and patient too...the flowers will eventually produce seeds which will more than likely drop into the water. And that's how you get seeds.


----------



## Mr_docfish (Apr 21, 2008)

The Madagascar varieties of Aponogetons do not normally go into a resting phase unless conditions are less than 100% favourable. These guys also do not need to be dried (not recommended) but a cool period (18-20C) for several weeks is all that is needed for them to pop back out and continue. As mentioned, they like a nutritious substrate (aquasoils, well aged gravel/tank), but a relatively low level of nutrients in the water, as compared to other Aponogetons.
seeds can be produced, but can be difficult at times, and sometimes, you will need two individuals, and often, the seedlings are slow to get going..... more difficult than most Australian/Asian Aponos.


----------

